# light for doors



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

does anybody's dash light for an open door work? i noticed i had a little symbol in th guage cluster of a car with open doors when the sun was hitting it the other day. i was thinking i never realized this light on before, so i opened the door and it didn't come on. i don't know if it is just there cuz it's also used on other cars (holden commodore/monaro) that may use it or what. i don't know why pontiac would not opt to use it though. maybe i just have a burnt out bulb. all i need is for one person to tell me their is working (or not working). thanks


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Never noticed the light either..! You've got me thinking now... When I get home (GTO under a few feet of snow) will have to dig it out and check..!


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine does not light.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Finally checked... My light does not work either. Hmm... wonder why.? :confused


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Shift light doesn't do anything either. They are there and work, to get them to do anything the dash cluster needs re-programmed though.


----------

